# أريد مساعدة في الرسم الهندسي



## القلب المجنون (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الرجاء من الاخوة الأعضاء شرح كيفية الرسم الهندسي القطع الالات والتحويل من نظام ثلاثي الأبعاد الي نظام ثنائي الأبعاد والرد عليا بسرعة وشكراااااااااااا:71:


----------



## muthanna fares (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد حول رسم هندسي من ثلاثي الأبعاد الى ثنائي الأبعاد*



القلب المجنون قال:


> الرجاء من الاخوة الأعضاء شرح كيفية الرسم الهندسي القطع الالات والتحويل من نظام ثلاثي الأبعاد الي نظام ثنائي الأبعاد والرد عليا بسرعة وشكراااااااااااا:71:


الا خ القلب المجنون
يتم تحويل القطع من نظام ثلاثي الأبعاد الى ثنائي الأبعاد عن طريق المساقط الثلاثة هي الأفقي والأمامي والجانبي.
هل تقصد ذالك أيها القلب؟ أن كان ذالك أخبرني سوف أشرح لك.مع أحترامي وتقديري


----------



## جرح الهنوف (20 أكتوبر 2012)

تفضل الفيديو التالي بفيدك
لا تنسانا من دعواتك استخدم ايا متصفح معدا القوقل كروم لا يدعم الفيديو
ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¬ط²ط، ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظٹ ط£ط³ط±ط© ط§ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط± ط§ظ„طھظ‡ط´ظٹط± ظˆط§ظ„ظ‚ط·ط¹ video


----------

